# Where's Cozette?



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Cozette is hiding! Can you see her?









Oh there she is-- king-- er-- queen of the jungle!










Uh oh someone's been playing in the dirt!









Is there a Cozette under all that??










There was a Cozette under all that!










Cozette looking sweet and innocent LOL


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Very cute pictures. I love when my maltese gets dirty like that it's so cute.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Cozette looks gorgeous, dirt and all!

Your yard/pool are just beautiful too:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww she still looks cute,like a little ragamuffin. She sure healed up good, no more chicken leg...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh she is seriously rocking the chicken leg look! LOVE HER!! What a little cutie she is!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Love it. Cozette, you look just as adorable dirty as clean, so keep having the fun :biggrin:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, she looks fantastic---dirt & all! I am so happy she is recovered! Can you tell if she has a limp or anything? It makes me anxious to get Kitzi into surgery! I won't do it until after Hilton Head, if this new guy in Vienna can really help us. We are waiting on him to come back from ? 
Cozette---you are a beautiful baby! We love you!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwww! So adorable :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Jackie she looks fabulos!!!! Having fun in the sun!! Love it!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Cozette looks gorgeous! I can't tell which leg she had the surgery on...is it fully healed now and the hair fully grown out? 

By the way, I LOVE your pool!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Jackie, I love your pics!:wub: She is just precious! And btw, she IS sweet and innocent!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love it when they are full of dirt like that, besides being adorable, they look like they've have had so much fun. And Yes, I love that pool too.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is adorable....dirty or clean!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:chili::chili::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmileyh how adorable cute and yes she had fun fun fun :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: thank you for sharing :chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, Cozette certainly cleans up nicely. Dirty or not she is an absolute doll. I just love her. Cozette and Deb's Sprite remind me so much of my Gigi. They hold a special place in my heart and I love that I got to meet Cozette and Sprite too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Awh - Cozette!!!  You melt my heart (even when you're dirty).:wub::wub:

When I first saw your picture on SM, I thought, "what a dainty little girly girl". :innocent: But after I met you in person at nationals, I learned that you were the energizer bunny:chili::chili: and could be very mischieveous. :happy::happy:Either Way -- you ADORABLE!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

She's too cute, dirt & all. I always get anxious watching Frank play in the dirt or rain. But the chicken legs, wet beard & the frisky, energetic mood it brings more than makes up for the clean up work later!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Jackie, she's grown into such an adorable little lady...dirt and all!!! She is just too cute for words!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I loved these pictures! Cozette is darling! I love when pups play in the dirt because you know they are truly having a blast! She is gorgeous!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

She is too cute :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It took me a really long time to find Cozette in the first picture.

Is that paradise your yard?

She is wonderful. I like her even better all dirty, but them I don't have to give her a bath...........just dozens of e-kisses.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - :new_shocked::new_shocked: Gee, now I'm happy I have a little boy. He'd NEVER think of getting that dirty. :w00t: Really. :yes: What a panic your little Cozette is - a real little spitfire. I love how well she's rehabbed. You've taken amazing care of her. :wub: So one question... where is she in that first picture??:blink::blink:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWSOME, super adorable and FUN sort of photos 

she is simply SO CUTE :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Jackie, your little Cozette is supercute - clean or even dirty style!

Her chicken legs really make me laugh! Way too cute!

It's nice to see that she's so much fun playing outside! Btw, if this is your yard, I love it! Stunning!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments about my precious girl. She is so fun and so full of life, she makes me laugh every day. She is also a little love-bug, but she is a very busy, busy little girl! Nothing demure about her at all! 

Susan, in the first picture, Cozette is slightly to the right of the middle, in the bushes behind the big round rock. 

Sandi, she doesn’t have a limp, but she still bunny hops when she is running really fast. I also notice that if she has been running a lot that she “skims” with that leg—I think it gets tired faster so after a while she lifts it up while running. 

Nida, the leg she had surgery on is her right rear. The hair is almost the same length as the other side—about a quarter of an inch shorter. So soon she will be all even; I imagine with her next grooming. 

Thanks for the compliments about our pool—we love it! I’m hoping to get Cozette in it now that we have a new pool heater! Like Snowy, Cozette is very toy-driven, so I think I might be able to entice her now that the pool will be warmer. 

Lynda, isn’t it fun, if sometimes a bit extra challenging, to have a very little one? That’s not what I was looking for, I just fell in love with her little face, but though it can have its own set of challenges, the small ones are very enjoyable and very easy to cart around!

Lynn, you hit it on the head—she is very mischievous and active! Life is never boring with her around!

Alexa, yes, that’s our yard. My hubby loves to putter outside, and I like to rearrange and tinker with the yard design when I have time.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

What a precious little busy-body baby girl you have! Adore her, clean or dirty!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Someone needs a serious bath!! =p
Cozette looks like she's one healthy pup! She doesn't look like a pup who just did a surgery <3


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I found her I found her!!! How adorable!!:heart: 
I've never had one get muddy like that but I think it's so cute. I'm guessing Blaze would for sure, given the opportunity.
Cozette sure is a cutie pie! Your yard is gorgeous, so inviting.


----------

